# Help iddentify



## Zephyr (Sep 9, 2010)

A while ago I got this little kid bike from what I call a bike cemetery. I liked the way it look and even the custom pain job and pinstripes on it. The coaster brake still work and all. I didn't bother to try and get more infos on it as I was busy fixing the other guys to sell. The little guy was holding the sign for a good part of the summer. Now that the crazy time is gone and that I have more free time, its the little guy's turn. I have looked all over the bike to find information about a brand or something that could lead me to a brand name or something. The only thing I have is the coaster brand name which is Romet (not very helpful right?) I know the bike was on green and/or red. I'm pretty sure that this bike have been a kind of dark lime green. I can see it from the top of the fork where they put the chromed top, there's a little cavity there and it seems like they never painted it. 
If anyone as an idea over what the little guy is or might be that will be great help. 
Thanks


----------



## Zephyr (Sep 18, 2010)

bump! anyone?


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 18, 2010)

Just doing a little Googling by Romet I came up with a little bit of info on the brake.

http://www.free-coaster.com/html/romet.html

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-16-BMX-BICYCLE-WHEEL-SUN-METAL-PRODUCTS-ROMET-/310249863354

Hope that's a start!

Dave


----------



## Zephyr (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks Dave. I didn't fell on that Romet page before. I think this bike is out of  the 50's-60's as per the page you gave me. That a nice start. Thanks!


----------

